# Depression and self-harm support



## AmberLilith (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm only going to write a quick note because i don't want to go into loads of detail about my own situation, but I've found this cause very useful recently for inspiring me:

To Write Love on Her Arms (TWLOHA)
http://www.twloha.com

To Write Love on Her Arms is a non-profit movement dedicated to presenting hope and finding help for people struggling with depression, addiction, self-injury and suicide. TWLOHA exists to encourage, inform, inspire and also to invest directly into treatment and recovery.


----------

